# Kyokushin &/or Kyokushinkai? What's the difference?



## IcemanSK (Jul 1, 2013)

Pardon me if this has been covered before, but what is the difference between Kyokushin Karate & Kyokushin kai? I've heard people say "I train in Kyokushin Karate," & other's say, "I train in Kyokushinkai." In just a cursory look on Wikipedia I couldn't see what the distinction was. Can any clarify this for me?

Thanks!


----------



## elder999 (Jul 1, 2013)

IcemanSK said:


> Pardon me if this has been covered before, but what is the difference between Kyokushin Karate & Kyokushin kai? I've heard people say "I train in Kyokushin Karate," & other's say, "I train in Kyokushinkai." In just a cursory look on Wikipedia I couldn't see what the distinction was. Can any clarify this for me?
> 
> Thanks!




Properly, _kyokushinkaikan_= "house of the society of ultimate truth."
_kyokushinkai_= "society of ultimate truth"
_ kyokushin_=ultimate truth.

All the same.

Until the death of Oyama Sosu, no difference. Now? Several different organizations-some even just say, "Oyama karate." Still........

All the same. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2013)

Usually -_kai _denotes the organization as opposed to the art itself.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks! That's quite helpful!


----------

